# USACi- Import face Off SPl and SQ--Crofton, Maryland



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

March 17th, 2013 Crofton, MD - Capitol Raceway

LOCATION:
Capitol Raceway in - Crofton, MD - Capitol Raceway

DATE AND TIMES:
3/17/13 from 11am to 6pm. Car show registration from 10am to 12pm, judging begins at 11, awards ceremony around 5:30. Race registration starts at 9:30am, heads up qualifying at 11:00 and 12:00. Eliminations at 1:30, 2:30, & 3:30. *tentative

EVENT ACTIVITIES:
Car/truck/bike show, 1/4 mile drag racing, Usaci double points stereo crank it up contest, burnout contest (time permitting), vendors, pit midway, and live DJ.

PRICES:
All spectator tickets and competitor registration forms can be bought on the day of the show at the front gate. Visit the link below to purchase your tickets in advance. Use promo code "IFO" to receive $2 off spectator admission and $5 off competitor registration (race or show). All who purchase tickets in advance will also receive a free trial subscription to Performance Auto and Sound magazine: Import Face Off tickets, IFO tickets

Spectator $17 ($15 with flier at gate) *fliers printed off computer OK to use - right click on flyer image, print (B&W OK). Coupon only good for spectator admission.
Children 10 and under FREE
Car Show Entry $30 (does not include free passenger pass). *Note, IFO only charges $30 per car show entry, not $50 to $60 like other events that claim to give a "free" passenger pass.
Test and Tune Drag Racer $30 (open to any make/model)
Competition Drag Racer $30 (imports and sport compacts only)
Burnout Contest FREE
Stereo Crank It Up Info: 479-365-8722 or United States Autosound Competition International (USACi)

INCLEMENT WEATHER POLICY:
For event status info when the weather looks questionable, call the IFO phone line at 225-247-RACE (7223) or visit this link: WEATHER ANNOUNCEMENTS (check for updates the Saturday and Sunday morning before an event). If an event is completely canceled after gates have opened, spectators can use their arm band for discounted or free entry (depending on what time of the day event is canceled) into any future IFO. If event is canceled before eliminations begin, racers will receive free race admission into any future IFO. If a race is canceled after the first round of eliminations, payouts are split evenly with those left in the competition. Trophies for each race class will go to the fastest racer of the latest round (*updated Feb, 2012). Once gates have opened, there are no refunds. This is standard policy for all outdoor events (motorsports or baseball) not just IFO. Do not come to an IFO event if you do not agree with this policy. If gates never open, complete refunds will be issued within 48 hours to all who purchased on-line tickets in advance.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

UGH I just saw this now


----------

